# Varacsk



## franknagy

Azt tudom, mi az a varacskos disznó. De mi a nevében a varacsk? Vagy talán varcsok, varacsok?

En: warthog.


----------



## Zsanna

Találtam egy érdekes oldalt, de nem tudom, mennyire megbízható. Ezt írja: 
(var-acs-k-os) mn. tt. varacskos-t, v. ~at, tb. ~ak. Varacsokkal rakott; néhutt: dorozmás. Varacskos béka. Más képeztetéssel: varangyos. Mondják némely terményekről is: varacskos burgonya, tök, dinnye, uborka, azaz bibircsós héju.

Ez az oldal (megbízható) megerősíteni látszik a fentieket:
_A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára_ szerint a _varangy_ szóban a_var_ ’hegedő seb, sebhely’ szót ismerhetjük fel. Ennek legkorábbi adatolt jelentése ’az állati bőrfelület színben is elütő, kiemelkedő foltja; bibircsók’. Ennek kicsinyítő képzős alakja a _varacs, varacsk_, ebből Hasonló _n_-betoldást figyelhetünk meg a_göröngy_, _konty_ vagy a _rongy_ szavakban.fejlődtek az _n_-nel bővülő, illetve _gy, ty, c, dzs_-végű változatok: a 18-19. században a_varacsos, varancsos, varancos, varandzsos, varatykos, varanckos_ stb. változatok is előfordulnak.


----------



## franknagy

Kösz, Zsanna, a szófejtést.
A csupa szőr varacskos disznón hol van az a sima kis bőrfelület, ahol a névadó zoológus látta a varacskjait?


----------



## francisgranada

A Zaicz féle etimológiai szótár szerint:

*varangy *[1788] Származékszó. Az azonos jelentésű, már nem élő *varacs *[1395 k. (?), 1758] formából keletkezett cs > gy
hangváltozással, illetőleg n járulékhang betoldásával, vö. göröngy, rongyos. A *varacs *a *var *szó származéka ... A nyelvjárási *varacsk *[1577 k.] -k szóvége kicsinyítő képző ... Jelentéstanilag e szavak a *var *alapszó ’állati bőrfelület bibircsókja’ jelentéséhez kapcsolódnak.


----------

